# Recife one of the most beatiful cities of Brazil



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Recife a big city with a paradise air.....The metro area has 4 million habitants,was founded as a village in 1709 and as a city in 1823....anuway that is an wonderful city with a great culture and a big menu recreation activities.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Unbelievable coastline! A lot of towers so close to the beach.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice and also beautiful photos from Recife


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you guys for the comments and yeah recife is really beatiful *Please if someone has more pictures of recife post....thanks*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

really wonderfoul old zone, and the skyscrapers are better than other cities from brasil 


the worst:air conditioners xDD do you agree??


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

haha yeah air conditions everywhere haahahahaha


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Recife airport*










*More pictures of recife*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*More of Recife*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*More of Recife hehe*

Recife since Olinda(another beatiful place)










law college of recife










pics of the city


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey if someone has more pics of recife post please


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful city. I love Brazil.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Some pictures of Boa viagem beach*


----------



## Arthur* (Jun 29, 2010)

Recife has a beautiful skyline!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Arthur* said:


> Recife has a beautiful skyline!


Yeah really beatiful


----------



## destruz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great pictures and great city!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

More Recife


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> Very Nice!


Yeah it is really nice in 2011 when the carnival happen I'll post the pics of the funny carnival of Recife it is so colorful and happy


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

brazilteen said:


>


wow beautiful beach and skyline. Remind me Gold Coast


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ wow nice to hear that Recife coastline reminds golden coast haha =D


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely very nice place; perhaps a hidden paradise...


>


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

It is so nice the old colonial town of Olidan and recife downtown mixed with the modern Boa viagem beach =D


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Recife, the good old rival of Fortaleza... 

Nice pics!


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

I LOVE THIS WHOLE COUNTRY!!!!! (visually wise...)


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

I love Brazil. Period. Hope to visit this city one day.



> Recife, the good old rival of Fortaleza


Fortaleza is awesome, but I'd have to pick Santos over Fortaleza visually. However, the women in Fortaleza are no contest. :-D


> I LOVE THIS WHOLE COUNTRY!!!!!


Brazil is definitely one of my favorite countries! You should visit.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Recife is the good old rival of Fortaleza because both are in the Northeast, and dispute the position of second biggest city of the Northeast, behind Salvador.

But it's a healthy dispute. Recife and Fortaleza are sister cities. A fraternal dispute.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*By raul lopes*0. 

Aerea do bairro de boa viagem (gjofili)










1. BAIRRO DE BOA VIAGEM NOTURNA(by edumozir)









2.(by edumozir)









3.(by edumozir)









4. (by edumozir)









5. (by edumozir)









6. (by edumozir)









6.1 molhe do recife , porto da cidade e parque das esculturas ( bubu goncalves)










7. (by ilananira)









8. cidade velha









9. pontes do recife (by marcio rogerio)









10. cidade de rios ( by marcio rogerio )









11. cidade dos rios ( by marcio rogerio )









12. centro do recife, rua da aurora e torre da rede globo nordeste ( by alex nobrega)









13. centro do recife (by beno felix)









14. skyline de recife vista tradicional desde as colinas de olinda. (lyssuel cavet)

















15.praça da republica ( victor rodrigues)









16.aereas do bairro de boa viagem zona sul (cintia azevedo)









17.centro do recife, ilhas , pontes... a veneza dos tropicos ( carlos teixeira)









18.orla de boa viagem (flaandrade)









19.regiao do shopping recife... zona empresarial/residencial e hoteleira ...(olhomagico)









20. outras noturnas do bairro de boa viagem zona sul da cidade...(fotos by edumozir)









21.









22.









23.praia de boa viagem... (by luishka)









24.praia de boa viagem e seus edificios ultraluxuosos..(foto by lili harley)









25. pontes interligando a zona norte com a zona sul , bairro do pina em plena verticalizacao onde sera construido o novo imenso maior shopping do nordeste. ( by carlos teixeira)









26.as primeiras torres entre varias que serao construidas nese novo trecho da cidade... o novo bairro novo recife da mouradubeux..


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Recife and the beaches around the city by Raul Lopes(Brazilian forum)*

1. MANGUEZAL ZONA SUL RECIFE, DE LONGE O SKYLINE DA ZONA NORTE.









2. PRAIA DE PIEDADE, JABOATAO DOS GUARARAPES REGIAO METROPOLITANA DO RECIFE.









3. PRAIA DO PAIVA E NO FUNDO O SKYLINE DA METROPOLE RECIFE.









4. NOVO CONDOMINIO DE LUXO ,RESERVA DO PAIVA.









5. RESORT DE LUXO NA REGIAO DO PORTO DE SUAPE, ENCONTRO DO RIO E MAR.









6.ESTALEIRO ATLANTICO SUL NO COMPLEXO DE SUAPE, ENTRE OS MAIORES DO MUNDO.









7.PORTO DE SUAPE E SUAS PRAIAS PARADISIACAS NO SEU ENTORNO... 









8.PRAIA DE MURO ALTO E COMPLEXO PORTUARIO DE SUAPE









9. UM DOS VARIOS RESORTS DE LUXO NA PRAIA DE MURO ALTO, ESSE AQUI É O SUMMERVILLE.









10.A FAMOSA PORTO DE GALINHAS









11.









12.PISCINAS NATURAIS EM PORTO DE GALINHAS









13.CONDOMINIO DE ALTISSIMO LUXO EM SERRAMBI.. O ENSEADINHA DE SERRAMBI.









14.PRAIA DE SERRAMBI









15.PERNAMBUCO E SUAS PISCINAS NATURAIS...









16.OUTRA DA PRAIA DE MURO ALTO E SEUS LUXUOSOS RESORTS E CONDOMINIOS









17.PORTO DE SUAPE









18.









19.A BELLISSIMA PRAIA DE CALHETAS









20.PRAIA DE GAIBU E PAIVA









21.PONTE NOVA LIGANDO O NOVO CONDOMINIO DE LUXO RESERVA DO PAIVA COM RECIFE.









22.BAIRRO DO PINA E BACIA DO PINA, REGIAO QUE SE TRANSFORMARÀ DRASTICAMENTE COM SEU BOOM IMOBILIARIO NO FUNDO AS TORRES GEMEAS DA MOURADUBEUX.









23. PRIMEIRO CONDOMINIO CONCLUIDO NA RESERVA DO PAIVA...ESPECULAçAO IMOBILIARIO EM UMA DAS MAIS BELAS PRAIAS PERNAMBUCANAS.









24.PONTAL DO PAIVA CHAMADA TBM DE ILHA DO AMOR E A LIGAçAO ENTRE RECIFE E O NOVO CONDOMINIO DE LUXO.


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Recife is awesome!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ I agree hehe It is so beatiful


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

* By Overmundo*
01
O Skyline visto do metrô










02










03










04

Acho que esse é o Pina










05










06










07










08










09










10










11










12










13

Placa mais recorrente em Boa Viagem










14










15










16










17










18










19










20










21










22

Beach Class?










23










24










25










26










27










28










29










30










31










32










33










34










35










36










37










38










39










40










41










42










43










44










45










46










47










48










49










50










51










52










53










54










55










56










57










58










59










60










61










62










63










64










65










66










67










68










69










70










71










72










73










74










75










E isso galera!

Abraço a todos! [/QUOTE]


----------



## fpetruss (Dec 4, 2010)

DALE


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

WAW! Super Recife!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

Beautiful beaches.....beautiful country.....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice photos of Recife like this aerial one


brazilteen said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

Very cool!!! Very Nice!!!


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

Very cool!!! Very Nice!!!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks about your comments and I agree that is an awsome city


----------



## Dioginis (Mar 6, 2011)

Linda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! internacional uallll!!!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*From Raul Lopes thread*
1. foto by joacir gazzoni









2. foto by joacir gazzoni









3. foto by bh visao









4. foto by bh visao









5. foto by joao paulo andrade









6. foto by leodomiro neto









7. foto by paulo paiva









8. foto by joseleadl









9. foto by valquiria









10. foto by valquiria









11. foto by jeu sampaio









12. foto by jeu sampaio









13. foto by storminnorman







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful indeed....thanks for the picskay:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks ^^


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*By Renato Recifense*
2.









3.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates from Recife....:cheers2:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^Thanks


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Beatiful coastal city and the colonial side of town is charming.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah specially Olinda town(near Recife) has a great historic heritage


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Guararapes International Airport - Recife, Pernambuco por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


São Pedro Square - Recife, Pernambuco por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*ASTOUNDING!!*

Hello, I remember having read books by Josué de Castro abouit Recife as an old Colonial City with Dutch history and on favela dwellers who have to eat crabs from polluted rivers and creeks. 
But here I see a thriving coastal resort city, port and industry, what happened??? Is Nordeste no more a place of misery, draught and semi-slavery?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

It does exist but I think we don't need to show the bad side which is very smalled nowadays


----------



## Dioginis (Mar 6, 2011)

Divulga mais joga ninke e pede pessoal comentar do fórum latino ou Brasil mesmo!!
porém as fotos já estão de boa,paremos!!!=D


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ By Raul Lopes


DSC_2095 - Arcos no Bom Jesus por mviniciussousa, no Flickr


DSC_2244 - Pelas Lentes do Amor por mviniciussousa, no Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

the brazilian citys dont have personality


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates..


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful place!


----------



## mlgustavo (Jan 2, 2013)

nadielosabra said:


> the brazilian citys dont have personality


you want more personality than this?


----------



## mlgustavo (Jan 2, 2013)

domtoren said:


> Hello, I remember having read books by Josué de Castro abouit Recife as an old Colonial City with Dutch history and on favela dwellers who have to eat crabs from polluted rivers and creeks.
> But here I see a thriving coastal resort city, port and industry, what happened??? Is Nordeste no more a place of misery, draught and semi-slavery?


It remains the same.


----------



## Pee Wee Morris (May 10, 2012)

OMG!!! WHAT A CITY, LOOK THIS PICTURE, BEACH, SAND, PALM TREE, RIVER!! OMG:nuts:


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Airport and houses so close to each other??!?!?*



brazilteen said:


> Guararapes International Airport - Recife, Pernambuco por Visit Brasil, no Flickr
> 
> Flickr


This looks strange: an airport (which produces noise and also risk of planes missing the landing strip and colliding with high-rises) and many scrapers so close to each other. 
In Amsterdam there was in 1992 a serious accident where a plane hit an apartment block and caused 63 deaths. And decades before there were protests and lawsuits against airplane noise and pollution here, it is now forbidden to build new homes in certain zones around Amsterdam Schiphol airport. Even expansion of aerodromes for small sports airplanes is controversial here. 
How do planes and residences go together so close to each other in Brazil??!??


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aborba/9471874075/in/photolist-fqZQaH-frd9aQ-fqXLKe-fraB8b-fqVmsR-fqVj86-frasQJ-fr9taS-fr9tkW-fqUbXF-fr9t5j-fr9smy-fqUc8H-fr9sQw-fr9sfL-fqUc4x-fqUcre-fr9sLW-fqUcFR-fr9sKm-fqUc5P-fr9sjL-fr9sA7-fr9sf9-fr9suf-fr9sRd-fr9sey-fqUbRz-fr9sPo-fr8FPG-fr6qoU-fqRdZn-fqR9kt-fqR9Ht-fqR8Un-fqRcSx-fr6pVu-fqRduk-fr6ufm-fqR7tk-fr6z2m-fqR87a-frbS6C-fqWAy2-fqWAEi-fqVkHR-fraA95-fr8Fou-fqTq1t-fqTpSp-fr8Fu3/lightbox/


Fotos prontas-3 por Ferreira Fotografia, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/raphael8804/9285787645/in/photolist-f9y69Z-f9s7UP-f98tZj-f8gpY9-f6N5nv-f73iKQ-f73bD9-f73gCW-f73xZo-f6NfcH-f6NnQK-f6MYVa-f73sFY-f6NacF-f738x7-f6NrDV-f6MQeK-f6NkJ4-f6v84s-f5r1di-f4TVQT-f4MeiY-f4MeXL-f2Sb3X-f2rUqh-f2rKtJ-eZUSSZ-eZUSUv-eZUSQg-eZUSRz-eZUSWk-eZU3u2-eZHeGX-eZXrc1-eZXhxG-eZHaT2-eZGB9v-eZX7iC-eZGfGv-eZGvLe-eZGmup-eZFYmt-eZV6zN-eZEy3T-eZEhiK-eZU2NC-eZSUJS-eZDn1k-eZRibf-eYPpMu-eYNXTu/lightbox/


Hotel Atlante Plaza, City Recife . Avenida de Boa Viagem. por Josely Mariano dos Santos., no Flickr


Sem título por Filipe Luiz Leão, no Flickr


Boa_Viagem_(2)_-_Recife_-_Pernambuco,_Brasil por marcelo4527, no Flickr


----------

